# Belgium Pro League 25-26 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 23, 2012)

Closes  1 X 2  
25 Aug 19:00 Oud-Heverlee Leuven - RSC Anderlecht 5.75 4.00 1.57 +63  
25 Aug 21:00 KFC Germinal Beerschot - Royal Charleroi SC 1.91 3.45 4.00 +61  
25 Aug 21:00 KV Kortrijk - KV RS Waasland-Beveren 1.60 3.80 5.75 +61  
25 Aug 21:00 Cercle Brugge KSV - Lierse SK 1.91 3.20 4.40 +61  
26 Aug 15:30 Standard Liege - Yellow-Red KV Mechelen 1.55 4.00 6.00 +63  
26 Aug 19:00 KAA Gent - Sporting Lokeren 1.75 3.60 4.70 +63  
26 Aug 19:00 KRC Genk - SV Zulte Waregem 1.75 3.60 4.70 +63  
26 Aug 21:30 R Aec Mons - Club Brugge 3.55 3.40 2.05 +63


----------

